# Poulan 3500 chain saw/ HDA-49 carb



## BayouBill (May 19, 2008)

Can someone describe and/or illustrate the correct fuel line routings for a Poulan 3500 chain saw, which uses a Walbro HDA-49 carb? It will start but only runs for less than a minute and/or stops if accelerated, then will start again only after sitting idle for a while. I want to be sure the fuel lines are routed properly. Thanks.


----------



## BayouBill (May 19, 2008)

For the record, it turns out that the IPL for this saw on the Poulan/Order Tree web site is incorrect, as was the advice I got when I called the Poulan support line and talked to a young tech who sounded like he knew what he was talking about (and whose directions were different than what was shown on the IPL).

In fact, the impulse line (from the back of the crankcase) goes to the fitting on the top of the carb, the fuel supply line goes to the fitting on the side of the carb, and the tank vent line is left unattached to anything.

This saw is 15 years old, but it still runs and cuts just fine, thanks to the above directions I received from an old-timer who has posted here in the past. Now I have a good backup to my Stihl 310, and I'm ready for hurricane season!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They may have been looking at an IPL for a 3050 which I believe has a primer bulb. This should have been a dead give away to the service tech, if he asked you if you had a primer or not. There are not many of the old 3300 3500 3700 chainsaws around anymore, they were a pretty good saw in their day, but have not been around for awhile. Good to hear you got it going again...


----------



## BayouBill (May 19, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> They may have been looking at an IPL for a 3050 which I believe has a primer bulb. This should have been a dead give away to the service tech, if he asked you if you had a primer or not.


Interesting that you bring that up. The Poulan tech did ask about the location of the primer bulb. When I told him the saw didn't have one, he seemed stymied for a while. I then told him I had the "type number" for the saw. He asked me for it, put me on hold for a while, then came back and gave me what sounded like very authoritative advice to connect the fuel supply line to the top of the carb and the impulse line to the side. *Wrong!*

It really has been a great saw, and I'm glad to have it working again.

P.S. The online IPL I referred to was for the model I have, the "Poulan Pro Timbermaster 3500" (made in Shreveport, LA), but the routing of the fuel lines shown on the IPL is incorrect.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The IPL I looked at on jacks small engines site looked correct, you might try looking at their site next time you need parts for your Poulan.


----------



## BayouBill (May 19, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> The IPL I looked at on jacks small engines site looked correct


Could you please post the link to the IPL for my saw? I went to the web site but could not find my way to it. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

BayouBill said:


> Could you please post the link to the IPL for my saw? I went to the web site but could not find my way to it. Thanks.


The parts lookup on this site is actually an application that launches on their website, so the links don't work directly to the IPL. Use this link to get to their parts lookup and then launch the application, from the OEM drop down list select Poulan / Weedeater and from the tree select Poulan, then select Gas, then Saw and scroll down the list to 3500. I certainly hope after all that, the IPL is the right one. :drunk:

http://www.jackssmallengines.net/parts.asp


----------



## BayouBill (May 19, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> I certainly hope after all that, the IPL is the right one.


But it's not the right one. This is the same IPL you get from the Poulan web site. It shows the top carb fitting connected to the fuel supply line, and the side carb fitting connected to the fuel tank vent, *both* of which are incorrect!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea, I see what you mean. The IPL is actually correct it's just that the way they have the lines illustrated you can't really tell where they go. It's further confused by the fact that the impulse hose that operates the fuel pump on the carburetor (top fitting) is also the same type of hose used in the tank vent. The illustration is actually showing the impulse hose, but it is identified as the vent hose, the actual tank vent hose assembly is shown to the far left of the IPL


----------



## cub169 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Poulan 3500 Timbermaster gas saw that I bought new in '98, and have never had one problem with it! Starts every time without fail, have only had to adjust the carb once in all these years, and still sounds and works great. I know that for most of the hardcore loggers here, that this may seem like one of those Bic lighter type of saws, but it has never failed me yet. And, as long as she'll hold out, I'll keep using her.


----------



## CHILI KEEPEM GOIN (Aug 16, 2020)

BayouBill said:


> For the record, it turns out that the IPL for this saw on the Poulan/Order Tree web site is incorrect, as was the advice I got when I called the Poulan support line and talked to a young tech who sounded like he knew what he was talking about (and whose directions were different than what was shown on the IPL).
> 
> In fact, the impulse line (from the back of the crankcase) goes to the fitting on the top of the carb, the fuel supply line goes to the fitting on the side of the carb, and the tank vent line is left unattached to anything.
> 
> This saw is 15 years old, but it still runs and cuts just fine, thanks to the above directions I received from an old-timer who has posted here in the past. Now I have a good backup to my Stihl 310, and I'm ready for hurricane season!





BayouBill said:


> Can someone describe and/or illustrate the correct fuel line routings for a Poulan 3500 chain saw, which uses a Walbro HDA-49 carb? It will start but only runs for less than a minute and/or stops if accelerated, then will start again only after sitting idle for a while. I want to be sure the fuel lines are routed properly. Thanks.


THANKS TO THIS THREAD,I CONFIRMED THE SCHEMATIC IS WRONG. THE PULSE LINE FROM THE CRANKCASE ATTACHES TO THE TOP,& THE FUEL LINE GOES ON THE SIDE. 3500 HAS NO PRIMER BULB, & ONLY 1 HOLE IN TANK. THE 3300 HAS 2 HOLES,1 FOR THE DUCKBILL.1 FOR FUEL LINE. SAME POINTS FOR CARB HOOKUP. THANKS!


----------

